# What's with me and my 5 iron?



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

A few years ago my 5 iron was one of my best clubs, meaning I got consistently good results when using this club. My set of clubs got replaced and instead of 5 and 6 irons the new set had 5 and 6 hybrids. I adjusted, but after awhile I decided I really missed my 5 iron and started dropping hints... lo and behold, next birthday I received a lovely Callaway Ladies 5 iron. That first season I walloped the ball with that club! Now, for some reason I can't seem to hit with it at all, and no, I'm not blaming the club! I just can't figure out what I'm doing differently? I'd love to have some suggestions!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

first thing i would check is ball position, playing it more forward or back in your stance now? Standing closer or further away? If you have any videos of when you were hitting it good, compare that to a video of you now
hope this helps a bit


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

What's the difference in ball flight from when you were hitting the ball good, to the bad shots now? A golfer's ball flight tells them everything they need to know about what they are doing well, or not so well in their golf swing. With out before, and after ball flight info, any ideas about what might be wrong are just guesses. That said, I do like stevel1017 words of wisdom. :dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I once heard a theory, and I guess it should be kept as only that. It suggested most of us have a comfort zone with clubs between certain lengths and we get uncomfortable with clubs of other lengths. I guess the question is, could clubs in the middle be the length that are uncomfortable?

In my case, being as tall as I am, I'm uncomfortable with short irons. Maybe the 5 iron is simply a length your natural swing is uncomfortable with. The fact you hit it well before might mean your swing has changed over time.

Like I said, it was just theory.


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

*Thanks for the feedback!*

I think my plan of attack will be a bucket of balls at the driving range and some experimentation with ball position and my position. I'd really like to get this club working consistently! All your suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think your idea, (practice), trumps anything we came up with.

Let us know how it goes. (fingers crossed)


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't disagree, but Frogshair and Stevel's sugestion has a little more merit in my humble opinion. the ball flight tells a lot. I was hitting good tee shots. then something changed the ball was being hit well with high loft and short distance 180 yards instead of 240 normally. found out that I was coming over the top with my swing.
So what is the ball doing? and have one of your golf partners watch you swing the iron. Hope my novice opinion can help.


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm hoping to get out for at least nine holes tomorrow. I'm going to make sure to get in some swings with the 5 and take note of as much as I can of what is happening. If I connect the ball lifts well, doesn't fly way up or stay too low. The flight path is what I would expect it to be. When I don't hit it well the ball gets no air and kind of skims along the ground or just above the ground. It might go a ways, but it's not pretty and it's not near the distance it should be........


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Lady Golf Pro said:


> I'm hoping to get out for at least nine holes tomorrow. I'm going to make sure to get in some swings with the 5 and take note of as much as I can of what is happening. If I connect the ball lifts well, doesn't fly way up or stay too low. The flight path is what I would expect it to be. When I don't hit it well the ball gets no air and kind of skims along the ground or just above the ground. It might go a ways, but it's not pretty and it's not near the distance it should be........


That sounds like ball position or a flat back swing:dunno:
Good luck, I'm playing too, so let us know the fix.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like a topped/thin shot. The club head is impacting the ball too high. It's hitting the ball above the ball's imaginary equator, which causes a very low running shot with lots of top spin on the ball. I was doing this last week with my 3 and 5 metal woods. In my case my hands were unwinding faster than the rest of my body. (Early Hit) This was causing the club head to be moving up wards when it contacted the ball. This caused excessive top spin on the ball. BTW, the same thing can happen if the golfer's body gets too far a head the hands. (Late Hit) The problem I was having trying to figure out my topped shots was why I was only doing it with two clubs. :dunno: 

Other causes can be; raising the head up, which pulls the shoulders up, and raises the bottom arch of the club head. This raising of the head could be caused by poor posture, by being stooped over the ball too much. Try standing more erect. Swaying too much right, or left can cause a topped (thinned) shot, which again raises the club head at impact. Check for anti sway drills. With your iron you could be coming down at too steep of an angle (chopping) with the club. Also, as previously mentioned above, ball position could be the culprit. The best test for proper ball placement, and against "chopping" is also the easiest, and is free. "The Grass Test" as it is most commonly called has the golfer taking practice swings on 2"-3" grass. Watch where the club head first contacts the grass in relation to where the ball might be. The club head should start brushing the grass 4"-6" before it would contact the bottom of the ball. If turns out you are chopping down on the ball, then work on your "one piece take away". If you can't find any grass to work with, then use a patch of dirt, and call it the "Dust Test". I actually hit balls off a dry lake bed to help with proper contact with the ball when I am getting ready for one of the two tournies I play in each year. Not much room for swing errors on such a thin lie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Haven't had much chance to get out to the course over the last little while, but I tried that 5 iron today... with little success. Looks like more practice is needed! I did note that the grip on the 5 is different, and the shaft seems to be longer in comparison to the rest of my clubs. I was in match play so didn't want to fool around so stuck to the clubs I knew had at least some chance of working! Was thinking of pulling out my old 5 iron, but hubby cut it down for our grandson! Oh well, he's having a blast with it! I'll keep plugging away...


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks for all these great tips! As soon as I stop babysitting grandchildren I'll use all this to work on that 5 iron!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

My grandchildsren just went back to California last week. While I was happy to be able to get out on the course a couple days later, it was a double edged sword because it also reminded me that they are so far away.


----------



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm lucky that all five of my grandchildren live close by. The three year old will be with us every other week all summer. Golf will have to suffer.........


----------

